# Taming budgies is impossible for me :(



## Skylove (May 10, 2017)

I have two budgies and it about 2 week they are with me , they are still scared ,as instructed I tried to put my hand inside cage once they are comfortable with my hand outside but now it has been 3 days i regularly putting my hand inside there cage but they become very scared and fly vigorously , today Sky (male) is very comfortable with my hand in cage and also stepped up on my finger without any hestitation but not allowed me to pet him (i know he is making progress no problem with that) but Blue (female) not changed she still scared and fly vigorously , she is that much scared that if anyone try to go near cage she become alet and if anyone open cage is fly to cage and hold to the bars still we close the door , she is eating fine and drinking , no sign of sickness ,why she is scared too much ? . And also from last 2 days i have been seeing that they stopped preening each other (Before they were preening each other most of times , Do i stop taming process now ?


----------



## ABIGAILgrace (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey there!
Many people on here recommend waiting two weeks before placing your hand in the cage, then you can start the taming process, which you have done, but, for some, it may take _months just to get a proper step up. I really encourage you to be patient with Sky and Blue, if in a few weeks your still having problems take a step back, no hand in the cage, just read to them maybe? I am in no way the most experienced budgie owner, and heaven knows I still have a lot of questions! XD but I have completed the taming process with my budgies and I know it just takes some time before they're willing to trust you with their life. 
Here are some stickies on Taming and Bonding, you can locate the link to all of them on the left most side on your device under popular forums. Hope this helps, and know that people on here are always willing to answer any questions you have!  
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339042-how-my-grandfather-taught-me-tame-budgies.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

And finally a link to all of the stickies on taming and BONDING (remember its all about building a relationship with your budgie.)

Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums_


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Skylove,

it is far too early for you to declare that taming is 'impossible'.

Please read through the Taming & Bonding section of the forum where you'll find loads of stickies and topics about taming your budgies.

At two weeks, you should not even be trying to tame your budgies and unless you realise that you need some more realistic goals with budgies, you are going to be frustrated with your lack of progress.

You should leave your budgies to settle in for TWO WEEKS without trying to tame them.

Then you should sit and read to them with your hand outside the cage for about another week.

In the third week you can try opening the door to the cage, still talking to them but not trying to touch them.

At four weeks, if your budgies look comfortable you can start to put your hand in the cage, but learn to read their body language so you can tell when they are giving you the sign to back off.

You need to spend the next two weeks not trying to tame them and learning all you can about budgies by going through the stickies here.


----------



## Cheek Feathers (Aug 25, 2016)

Took 3 months before my budgie started to make any progress that I could perceive. I've had it for almost a year now and he made _*tremendous *_progress, we just had a slow start. Don't give up! Patience is the key 

As for trying to pet your birds, I don't think it's a good idea. Most budgies just don't want to be touched except for maybe the beak, chest and feet. If your budgie wants a head rub he will poof his head to let you know.


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

As someone who has done the song and dance before (and again now with two new little ones...) I can tell you taming can take months. I would not call it impossible yet. It is tough, I've been there, but don't give up on them. I would echo what everyone else here will tell you. Two weeks is to soon to be taking that step. Learn to read their behavior, they will show you their comfort level and they will in their own way tell you when they are ready to move forward with taming. Right now just spend time around them.

I'd also recommend reading ALL of the stickies. They offer an immense amount of advice. Best of luck to you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The wording you've chosen to use in your post title indicates to me that you are more concerned about what you want than what your budgies need. You've had your birds for barely two weeks.

It seems you are not taking into consideration that these are birds and they have no reason to trust you.
You have to earn your budgies'trust. 
This takes time and patience on your part.

There are plenty of tips and in the Stickies of the Taming and Bonding Section of the Forum.
Having unreasonable expectations is only going to lead to frustration on your part and your birds pick up on that which causes them anxiety.

The resources throughout the Talk Budgies Forum provide the information necessary -- it is up to you to carefully review and utilize the advice and suggestions provided in the stickies.

I suggest you back up and take things more slowly.
Recognize that you must go at your budgies' pace and there will be times where there are accomplishments and other times where you seem to go "backward".

You've been given excellent information by the previous posters and Therm is correct. 
You need to allow the budgies time to acclimate to their surroundings before ever starting to try to "tame" them.

*


----------

